# Advice on just starting out.



## RammerJammer76 (Apr 18, 2016)

I just acquired a 1990 Wellcraft 180 Sport (repowered with a 150) and want to get into some salt. I live about an hour from the gulf so I figured what better way to blow all my extra money than to buy gear. I have surf fished and done the pier thing, but what is a decent starter equipment list? Obviously with the vessel size I wont be making it out far but maybe right off shore. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Use your pier rods for a start.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

might want to id what and how you want to catch Bottom bump troll ?? Also type of fish. Any ides might be to go with someone that already does it or have someone come with you. It is not hard once you see what and how.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Definetly recommend bringing someone. You can place an ad on this sight, most of us love going out and teaching.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You might just want to look for a ride to see how others handle it first. Good learning experience.


----------



## RammerJammer76 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks guys. Once I get some decent gear, I will try to get someone who knows (or claims to) what they're doing for a little help.


----------

